# tsst cd/dvdw ts-h552d driver not working



## Normc (Sep 24, 2008)

Drive: TSST CD/DVDW TS-H552D 
Computer: Gateway model GM5048
OS: XP

This DVD drive stopped working- Does not recognize any CDs or DVDs even though it shows that everthing is OK in the Device Manage.

Tried: - uninstalling the driver and restarting the computer - no change
- Restoring to an earlier date - no change

However, I did review some of the posts on this forum with similar issues
on this TS-H552D. Based on this, I did download
the driver called TS-H552D_TG00.

I am not sure what to do with the file or what are the next steps.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try removing the filters

http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;314060&x=12&y=13#

the drivers are usually part of windows


----------



## Normc (Sep 24, 2008)

Well, I ran the program- Microsoft Fix-It 50027. No change.

What would you suggest next?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try cleaning the lasers

uninstalling and reinstalling your burning software

check for a firmware update for the drive


----------



## Normc (Sep 24, 2008)

- I blew out the inside of the case as much as possible. Made use that all of the cables are secure.
- Tried to use a "Laser Lens cleaner disk" but that does not work because the DVD unit does not recognize that there is a cd in the unit.
- I did download what should be the latest driver called "TS-H552D_TG00.bin", but I do not know how to install or run it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your optical drive has most likely failed. Laptop drives are not noted for their longevity.


----------



## Normc (Sep 24, 2008)

OK, Specs : I thought I added those in my first message but maybe you need more info:

Computer: Gateway desktop model GM5048 
OS : XP professional
disk drive: TSST corp CD/DVDW TS-H552D dual layer recorder

Do you need more specs?


----------



## aragorn821 (Nov 12, 2009)

I have the same drive and have had the same problems for years. It's to the point where I am lucky if it'll read a DVD. I have not been able to find a fix for it anywhere. Done absolutely everything that I can think of. My belief is that the drive simply stinks. The manufacturer website (s) don't even have a firmware update. The H552D is the only one they don't. Oh, the manufacturer is joint, Samsung and Toshiba.


----------

